# errore in xorg

## vdavi81

Ho installato xorg su gento ma quand tento di farlo partire mi dice che ci sono degli errori nello schermo

I810(0) : unknow type(0xffff)

I810(0): vbe initalization failed.

Screen(s) not found, but nono have a usable configuration.

Fatal Server error:

No screen found.

Forse avevo sbagliato a settare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS. ma ora l'ho messa a punto. cosa devo fare come si fa a disinstallare completamente xorg-x11 e a rienstallarlo come si deve?

----------

## crisandbea

perchè devi disinstallarlo???

basta configurare solo il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  

postaci il tuo xorg.conf cosi diamo un'occhiata.

----------

## vdavi81

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> perchè devi disinstallarlo???
> 
> basta configurare solo il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  
> 
> postaci il tuo xorg.conf cosi diamo un'occhiata.

 

Sei sicuro. perchè nella guida diceva prima di settare le variabili in make.conf tra cui VIDEO_DEVICES e poi di installarlo.

poi si doveva fare X-configure che configurava in in automatico X. 

Io non riesco a postare il mio file come faccio visto che uso questo forum da windows xp. e da gentoo con links2 non si riesci dimmi...

----------

## vdavi81

Sei sicuro. perchè nella guida diceva prima di settare le variabili in make.conf tra cui VIDEO_DEVICES e poi di installarlo.

poi si doveva fare X-configure che configurava in in automatico X. ma niente...

Ecco sono riuscito:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Edit Cazzantonio ----- con il bbcode è più bello   :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro. perchè nella guida diceva prima di settare le variabili in make.conf tra cui VIDEO_DEVICES e poi di installarlo.
> 
> poi si doveva fare X-configure che configurava in in automatico X. ma niente...
> 
> Ecco sono riuscito:
> ...

 

fallo diventare cosi :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen        "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro. perchï¿½ nella guida diceva prima di settare le variabili in make.conf tra cui VIDEO_DEVICES e poi di installarlo. 

 

Non devi resintallare, setta quelle variabili e dai "emerge -auvDN world".

----------

## vdavi81

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sei sicuro. perchï¿½ nella guida diceva prima di settare le variabili in make.conf tra cui VIDEO_DEVICES e poi di installarlo.  
> 
> Non devi resintallare, setta quelle variabili e dai "emerge -auvDN world".

 

ciao grazie adesso provo sei un grande. dopo ti dico come è andata. (solo per curiosità cosa fa di bello emerge -auvDN world

casa fa emerge world naturalmente lo so.)

----------

## Onip

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> solo per curiosità cosa fa di bello emerge -auvDN world
> 
> casa fa emerge world naturalmente lo so.

 

```
# man emerge

# man portage

# man make.conf
```

Intanto che emergi hai qualcosa da leggere   :Wink:  .

Poi, se non capisci, chiedi pure.

Byez

----------

## Luca89

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> ciao grazie adesso provo sei un grande. dopo ti dico come ï¿½ andata. (solo per curiositï¿½ cosa fa di bello emerge -auvDN world
> 
> casa fa emerge world naturalmente lo so.)

 

Il lavoro sporco lo fa il parametro "-N" che considera durante l'upgrade anche i cambiamenti alla flag USE, e quindi anche alla variabile VIDEO_CARDS.

----------

## nikko96

Se non sbaglio,nel tuo xorg.conf a prima vista manca 

DefaultDepth in Section "Screen"

oltre alle frequenze di sincronizzazione in Section "Monitor".

ciao

----------

## vdavi81

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio,nel tuo xorg.conf a prima vista manca 
> 
> DefaultDepth in Section "Screen"
> 
> oltre alle frequenze di sincronizzazione in Section "Monitor".
> ...

 

niente ho fatto emerge auvND world ma nn succede nulla nessuno potrebbe postarmi il prprio x.org.conf. io nn so piu che pesci prendere.

----------

## vdavi81

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Se non sbaglio,nel tuo xorg.conf a prima vista manca 
> 
> DefaultDepth in Section "Screen"
> 
> oltre alle frequenze di sincronizzazione in Section "Monitor".
> ...

 

ho provato a sostituire i driver vesa con vga poi mi ha dato errori nel mouse che ho sostituito i driver con psaux. slo che quando paete poi si blocca.

----------

## crisandbea

questo è il mio xorg.conf.  provalo, magari andrà bene anche per il tuo pc. anche alcuni parametri, tipo la scheda video potrebbero essere diversi.  

```

Section "Files"

#   FontPath   "unix/:7100"         # local font server

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load   "synaptics"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier      "USB mouse"

         Driver          "mouse"

         #Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

         Option          "Protocol"             "auto"

#    Option    "Name" "AutoDetected"

#    Option    "Vendor" "AutoDetected" 

         Option         "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Touchpad"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

Option "LeftEdge" "60"

Option "RightEdge" "830"

Option "TopEdge" "70"

Option "BottomEdge" "650"

Option "FingerLow" "25"

Option "FingerHigh" "30"

Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

Option "VertScrollDelta" "50"

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "50"

Option "MinSpeed" "0.2"

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.5"

Option "AccelFactor" "0.01"

Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "40"

Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

Option "TouchpadOff" "0"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

 #       Identifier      "Touchpad"

  #      Driver          "mouse"

   #     Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

   #     Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   #     Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

   #     Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   #     Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

#EndSection

Section "Modes"

   Identifier "16:10"

   ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 32M"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NvAgp"         "3"

   Option      "NoLogo"      "0"

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs"      "1"

   Option      "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "WXGA LCD"

   UseModes   "16:10"

   HorizSync   30-90

   VertRefresh   50-75

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs"      "1"

   Option      "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "External"

   ModeLine "1024x768" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs"      "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "WXGA Screen 0"

   Device      "NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 32M"

   Monitor      "WXGA LCD"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"    #"1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "WXGA Screen 0"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

#   InputDevice   "USB"

   InputDevice   "Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

ciao

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> mi ha dato errori nel mouse che ho sostituito i driver con psaux. slo che quando paete poi si blocca.

 Non esiste 'ha dato errore', non siamo su Windozer dove un errore non è per niente descrittivo. Esiste che dia un particolare errore che deve essere riportato quando si chiede aiuto, altrimenti chi vorrebbe aiutarti non ti aiuta perché magari avrebbe di meglio da fare...

Prima di continuare a postare, ti chiedo un favore da parte di tutta la comunità: leggiti questo. Lo dico soprattutto per il tuo futuro.

Ciao.

----------

## vdavi81

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   mi ha dato errori nel mouse che ho sostituito i driver con psaux. slo che quando paete poi si blocca. Non esiste 'ha dato errore', non siamo su Windozer dove un errore non è per niente descrittivo. Esiste che dia un particolare errore che deve essere riportato quando si chiede aiuto, altrimenti chi vorrebbe aiutarti non ti aiuta perché magari avrebbe di meglio da fare...
> 
> Prima di continuare a postare, ti chiedo un favore da parte di tutta la comunità: leggiti questo. Lo dico soprattutto per il tuo futuro.
> 
> Ciao.

 

Vedi quel mi ha dato un errore. era cosi tanto per raccontare cosa ho fatto perchè se leggi dopo noterai che ho anche detto di avere risolto subito quel errore. per quello nn ho inserito l'errore. scusami. solo che a volte sono troppo discorsivo. cosa inetendi lo dico per il tuo futuro?

----------

## nikko96

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*    *vdavi81 wrote:*   mi ha dato errori nel mouse che ho sostituito i driver con psaux. slo che quando paete poi si blocca. Non esiste 'ha dato errore', non siamo su Windozer dove un errore non è per niente descrittivo. Esiste che dia un particolare errore che deve essere riportato quando si chiede aiuto, altrimenti chi vorrebbe aiutarti non ti aiuta perché magari avrebbe di meglio da fare...
> 
> Prima di continuare a postare, ti chiedo un favore da parte di tutta la comunità: leggiti questo. Lo dico soprattutto per il tuo futuro.
> 
> Ciao. 
> ...

 

Io ti consiglierei di riconfigurare per bene xorg.conf perchè penso che il tuo problema derivi da quel file:

proseguirei con un

```
# cd /etc/X11 && cp xorg.conf xorg.conf~ && xorgconfig
```

(attento alle domande che ti vengono poste)

fatto questo puoi perfezionarlo,nel frettempo dovresti poter avviare X.

ciao

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

[OT]

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Vedi quel mi ha dato un errore. era cosi tanto per raccontare cosa ho fatto perchè se leggi dopo noterai che ho anche detto di avere risolto subito quel errore. per quello nn ho inserito l'errore. scusami.

 Scusami, sarò strano io ma non mi sembra quello che hai scritto abbia un senso. Rileggiti per vedere se riusciresti a capirti. Figurati che non avevo nemmeno capito che avevi risolto...

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> solo che a volte sono troppo discorsivo.

 Non sei troppo discorsivo. Non rileggi quello che scrivi, che è diverso.

Capisco che quando si scrive su un forum si è impazienti di sistemare il problema a cui si è davanti, ma esporre domande e affermazioni nel modo sbagliato non aiuterà a farti aiutare.

[/OT]

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Io ti consiglierei di riconfigurare per bene xorg.conf perchè penso che il tuo problema derivi da quel file

 Ovviamente è così e la tua è un'ottima indicazione. xorgconfig dovrebbe dargli una prima indicazione di un X funzionante. Una seconda ipotesi (che tuttavia preferisco) è:

```
cd /etc/X11

cp xorg.conf.example xorg.conf

nano -w xorg.conf
```

In questo modo, potrà leggere commenti e quant'altro che (forse) gli saranno d'aiuto nel configurare il suo sistema. Una seconda cosa che consiglierei è di affidarsi, soprattutto per la parte della scheda video, a HOWTO per la sua scheda video.

Ciao.

[Edit] Corretto; presa cantonata sulla scheda video (avevo inserito informazioni per nVidia ma il nostro amico non ha nvidia [/Edit]

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato ad inserire la mia configurazione di xorg.conf??? sostituendo solo la parte relativa alla scheda video che la mia è una nvidia mentre la tua non lo sappiamo ancora,  e ci metti vesa ...  prova.  dovrebbe andare

----------

